# Herr der Ritzel 2 - Die Rückkehr des Trailkönigs



## Optimizer (26. März 2007)

Nachdem ja letzte Woche angefragt wurde, kommt hier endlich der zweite Teil:

Herr der Ritzel 2 - Die Rückkehr des Trailkönigs
Wann: Sa, 31.März 2007 Abfahrt: 9.00 Uhr und keine Minute später!
Wo: Hinterweidenthal, Mitfahrerparkplatz direkt an Ampel/B10 (wer's nicht kennt, kann nachfragen!)
Was: ca. 50km / ca. 1300hm
Warum: weil der erste Teil auch gut war...

Geboten werden Trailuphills:






Traildownhills:





Felsentrails:









Aussichtstrails:





Wer dabei, wenn ich wieder mal nen Trupp Saarlänner durch die Palz leite?

Gruß
Der Optimizer


----------



## Kelme (26. März 2007)

Wo hab' die Bilder bloß schon mal gesehen? Insbesondere die letzten drei.


Kelme - leider nicht dabei. Anders verplant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (26. März 2007)

verdammt? warum gerade am samstag? könnte sein dass ich da moins noch nicht so früh fit bin  

wie schaut denn die Zusammenstellung Kilometer-/Höhenmetermäßig aus?


----------



## Optimizer (26. März 2007)

km/hm

ca. 50/1300, also ungefähr Faktor 0,038461538461538461538461538461538!


----------



## Kendooo (26. März 2007)

Mal ganz grob gerundet. Wäre gern dabei, aber muss mal noch schauen, ob ich dann fit bin. Gehts da auch mit der Bahn hin?


----------



## chris84 (26. März 2007)

das hört sich auf jeden Fall mal gut an, wenns klappt bring ich vielleicht noch die beiden jungs vom Team Vastness mit (siehe signatur  )


----------



## Optimizer (26. März 2007)

Kendooo schrieb:


> Mal ganz grob gerundet. Wäre gern dabei, aber muss mal noch schauen, ob ich dann fit bin. Gehts da auch mit der Bahn hin?



Ja, Hinterweidenthal hat nen Bahnhof, der stündlich angefahren wird... aber bis du ausem Saarland mit der Regionalbahn ankommst....


----------



## Optimizer (26. März 2007)

chris84 schrieb:


> das hört sich auf jeden Fall mal gut an, wenns klappt bring ich vielleicht noch die beiden jungs vom Team Vastness mit (siehe signatur  )



Apropos Racing... die geplante Geschwindigkeit soll so bei 12-13km/h liegen... nicht schneller... ihr sollt ja auch noch was von der Landschaft sehen!


----------



## Optimizer (26. März 2007)

Kelme schrieb:


> Wo hab' die Bilder bloß schon mal gesehen? Insbesondere die letzten drei.
> 
> 
> Kelme - leider nicht dabei. Anders verplant.



Schade Herr Kaleu, aber du kennst die Strecke ja (Geisterbahn...).


----------



## Kelme (26. März 2007)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Schade Herr Kaleu, aber du kennst die Strecke ja (Geisterbahn...).


Die Tour würde ich jede zweite Woche fahren, wenn ich die Chance hätte.  Macht einfach mega gute Laune.


Kelme - mitfahren. Hopp, hopp.


----------



## agent_smith (27. März 2007)

hi optimizer!
super sache!
ich werde mal versuchen das auto zu organisieren und dann wahrscheinlich mit 'krampratte' als beifahrer anreisen.

wie siehts mit den anderen aus?
leequar? stefansls?

LG timo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (27. März 2007)

wollt noch kurz was zum technischen Schwierigkeitsgrad anmerken...
ein paar Treppenstufen (meistens Felsstufen) und ein paar engere Serpentinen sollte man meistern können...


----------



## DoSe (27. März 2007)

Hallo,


wäre ja gern mal bei der Tour dabei gewesen, nur leider bin ich an dem Wochenende nicht zuhause. 
Nächster Heimat-Urlaub erst wieder über Ostern.

Gruß
dose


----------



## Optimizer (27. März 2007)

DoSe schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> wäre ja gern mal bei der Tour dabei gewesen, nur leider bin ich an dem Wochenende nicht zuhause.
> ...



sehr sehr schade.... hätte als Duo à la "pike und pike gesellt sich gern" fahren können...


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. März 2007)

Sieht ja alles recht vielversprechend aus!  Es kann allerdings sein, dass meine Gabel am Samstag erst vom Service kommt, dann wird es leider nichts... mal sehen.


----------



## Optimizer (28. März 2007)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> dass meine Gabel am Samstag erst vom Service kommt,



lass mich raten.... Probleme mit 2-Step ???


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. März 2007)

Optimizer schrieb:


> lass mich raten.... Probleme mit 2-Step ???


Wie kommst du DARAUF? 

Jaja, mich hats auch erwischt  wenn sie jetzt nicht dauerhaft funktioniert, wird sie in eine "Stepless" umgetauscht, was ich allerdings schade fände.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (28. März 2007)

agent_smith schrieb:


> hi optimizer!
> super sache!
> ich werde mal versuchen das auto zu organisieren und dann wahrscheinlich mit 'krampratte' als beifahrer anreisen.
> 
> ...



sieht schlecht aus...  
ich hoffe auf schlechtes wetter, so dass die tour verschoben wird.


----------



## Optimizer (28. März 2007)

leeqwar schrieb:


> sieht schlecht aus...
> ich hoffe auf schlechtes wetter, so dass die tour verschoben wird.



schlechtes Wetter ist immer ne schlechte Ausrede....


----------



## vega970 (28. März 2007)

Optimizer schrieb:


> wollt noch kurz was zum technischen Schwierigkeitsgrad anmerken...
> ein paar Treppenstufen (meistens Felsstufen) und ein paar engere Serpentinen sollte man meistern können...



Hallo, 

genau das fehlt mir noch, suche so etwas als Technik-Training, obwohl ich schon öfter Lemberg mitgefahren bin. Stufen geht noch, aber die Serpentinen !! 

Grüße
Vega970


----------



## chris84 (28. März 2007)

vega970 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> genau das fehlt mir noch, suche so etwas als Technik-Training, obwohl ich schon öfter Lemberg mitgefahren bin. Stufen geht noch, aber die Serpentinen !!
> 
> ...



dann musste mal richtung nordwestliches Saarland fahren, auf den Litermont! da kannste dich serpentinenmäßig austopen ohne ende, die meisten serpentinen haben sogar noch stufen... da is für jeden schwierigkeitsgrad was dabei  
Stichwort: Litermont-Sagen-Weg


----------



## Optimizer (29. März 2007)

Selbst ich als Guide schaffe nicht alle Serpentinen, die auf der Strecke liegen, aber wir können ja an der einen oder anderen ein wenig ausgiebiger üben!!!


----------



## Tobsn (29. März 2007)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Selbst ich als Guide schaffe nicht alle Serpentinen, die auf der Strecke liegen, aber wir können ja an der einen oder anderen ein wenig ausgiebiger üben!!!



Das hört sich ja verlockend an.  
Aber warum so früh.


----------



## Optimizer (29. März 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Aber warum so früh.



Weil wir Saarlänner und Pälzer im Gegensatz zu euch Kurpälzer noch echte Männer sind...


----------



## Kelme (29. März 2007)

Optimizer, du bist ein gar schändliches Lästermaul. Das macht man nicht.
Du hättest schreiben können ...

 Weil wir an den schönen Stellen auch mal Pause machen wollen.
 Weil wir an technischen Stellen auch was üben können.
 Weil wir rechtzeitig zum Kaffeetrinken wieder bei Mami sein wollen.
 Weil wir ...
Musst du immer gleich schimpfen?


Kelme - keine Umgangsformen der Kerl


----------



## Optimizer (29. März 2007)

Kelme schrieb:


> Kelme - keine Umgangsformen der Kerl









ja, solange es noch geht, bin ich frech... in drei Monaten sieht das dann wieder ganz anners aus


----------



## Tobsn (29. März 2007)

Kelme schrieb:


> Optimizer, du bist ein gar schändliches Lästermaul. Das macht man nicht....Musst du immer gleich schimpfen?



Das war schon ok so.  

DENN:



Knusperbäckchen schrieb:


> Weil wir an den schönen Stellen auch mal Pause machen wollen.



Pausen verkürzen nur unnötige den Tag und die möglichen Trailkilometer. 



Vor Stufen Absteiger schrieb:


> Weil wir an technischen Stellen auch was üben können.



Haben wir nicht nötig.  



Muttersöhnchen schrieb:


> Weil wir rechtzeitig zum Kaffeetrinken wieder bei Mami sein wollen.


Hab keine Sozialenverpflichtungen  





Optimizer schrieb:


> Weil wir Saarlänner und Pälzer im Gegensatz zu euch Kurpälzer noch echte Männer sind...


Bin ja gar kein Kurpfälzer, mache hier Missionierungsarbeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (29. März 2007)

muss leider absagen für samstag....

hab keine Mitfahrmöglichkeit und bin wahrscheinlich aufgrund der Tatsache dass ich moin meine letztes Klausur für dieses Semester schreib Samstag morgen überhaupt nicht fit...

Ich hoffe auf baldige Wiederholung!


----------



## puremalt (30. März 2007)

Hey ho Opti,
als der, der HDR2 nachgefragt hat, bin ich beeindruckt von der schnellen Umsetzung (auch wenn das für rege Beteiligung dann vielleicht doch zu kurzfristig ist). Peter Jackson hat dafür mehrere Jahre gebraucht. 

Natürlich bin ich dann auch dabei. Und wie es aussieht, werden die Wetterprognosen immer besser, je mehr Saarländer sich anmelden.

Biete noch einen Autoplatz ab Saarbrücken. Abfahrt ca. 7.30-7.45 Uhr. Sende "HDR2" an die 0190.......
oder 'ne PN.

@Chris: Saufen ist keine Ausrede. Ich war früher im Promille-Biking-Club, da war das sogar Voraussetzung.

Puremalt - hach, wie ist es schön, wieder zurück im Saarland zu sein.


----------



## chris84 (30. März 2007)

ne ne du, was das wird wenn man komplett ohne Schlaf und mit restpromillen morgens biken geht hab ich letzte woche probiert... es ging zwar, aber jeglicher noch so kleiner Fartechnischer anspruch war eine kaum zu erklimmende Hürde  

ich weiß noch gar net ob ich um die uhrzeit überhaupt schon daheim bin, geschweige denn MITM BIKE  in Saarbrücken


----------



## Optimizer (30. März 2007)

puremalt schrieb:


> Und wie es aussieht, werden die Wetterprognosen immer besser, je mehr Saarländer sich anmelden.


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen... 10°C und dabei wahrscheinlich kein Tropfen vom Himmel... höchstens Kelme fährt doch mit...


chris84 schrieb:


> ne ne du, was das wird wenn man komplett ohne Schlaf und mit restpromillen morgens biken geht hab ich letzte woche probiert... es ging zwar, aber jeglicher noch so kleiner Fartechnischer anspruch war eine kaum zu erklimmende Hürde


Weichei!


----------



## Kendooo (30. März 2007)

Sorry, ich bin krank und kann nicht kommen.


----------



## agent_smith (31. März 2007)

mus nun leider auch passen. viel spaß euch anderen!
LG Timo


----------



## Kelme (31. März 2007)

Hört sich irgendwie alles nach "Solo für zwei" an. Dem Einsammizer (Ist das ein Wortspiel?) trotzdem viel Spaß.


Kelme - heute 8 Bar


----------



## Optimizer (31. März 2007)

So alleine war ich nun doch nicht...
immerhin 3 Männekes (Tobsn, Puremalt und meinereiner) und 1 Weiblein (A.K. gibts dich hier auch im Forum???).
Wetter hat gepasst, der Untergrund war einwandfrei, kaum Wanderer unterwegs und die Tour in Rekordzeit (war quasi pünktlich zu nem späten Mittagessen zuhause) abgeradelt.
Danke an meine angenehmen Mitfahrer und -innen.


----------



## Tobsn (31. März 2007)

Kelme schrieb:


> Weil wir an den schönen Stellen auch mal Pause machen wollen.
> Weil wir an technischen Stellen auch was üben können.
> Weil wir rechtzeitig zum Kaffeetrinken wieder bei Mami sein wollen.
> Weil wir ...



Melde alle Punkte erledigt.  

War ne geile Tour.  
Danke an den Guide, hat alles gepasst. 

Kelme scheint gerade losgefahren zu sein, als ich mit dem Auto auf dem Heimweg war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (31. März 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> ...
> Kelme scheint gerade losgefahren zu sein, als ich mit dem Auto auf dem Heimweg war.


Das könnte passen. Die letzten 1,5 Stunden auf der RR-Tour waren nicht immer soooo spaßig. Nach drei Minuten unter der heißen Dusche stelle sich aber da Temperaturempfinden wieder ein .
Die Supp' nach der Dusche war lecker. Der Kuchen von bester Qualität. Die Getränke zahlreich in der Auswahl und groß an Menge. Die Gesellschaft extrem angenehm. Was will ich mehr?


Kelme


----------



## puremalt (31. März 2007)

Auch von mir vielen Dank an Opti. 

Die Tour war wie der Name versprach: optimal. Etwas frisch, aber trocken. Geregnet hat's erst, als wir wieder am Parkplatz waren. Bodenverhältnisse super.

Alle, die das verpasst haben: da habt ihr echt was verpasst. Der Titel "Rückkehr des Trailkönigs" (weibliche Form Trackqueen ?) war Programm: Päädscher bis zum Abwinken: felsig, flowig und alle frisch gekehrt. Einfach genial. Wer Wasgau oder Gäsbock Marathon mag, wird HDR2 lieben.

Mein heisser Tipp: Wiederauflage von HDR2 fordern !!!

Puremalt - kann den letzten Teil der Trilogie gar nicht erwarten.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (1. April 2007)

Optitouri.......Du bist doch ein ganz schön Stück mit Deinem Auto gefahren ! Hab Dich in Hinterweidenthal auf`m Mitfahrerparkplatz erwischt, alder  hast wohl`n paar km mit´n Auto gerissen !!!!


----------



## Tobsn (1. April 2007)

Regentänzer schrieb:


> ...Die letzten 1,5 Stunden auf der RainRacer-Tour waren nicht immer soooo spaßig.



Die Begründung für die frühe Startzeit hätte also wie folgt lauten müssen:

 Weil wir Daheim sein müssen bis Kelme in die Pedale tritt  

@Optimiser: Das machen wir mal wieder.


----------



## Optimizer (1. April 2007)

Wird jetzt mal Zeit für nen kleinen gewohnten Tourbericht:
Also Punkt 9 sind die drei Mannen mit einem Weiblein aufgebrochen, um den Trailkönig zurückzubringen. Gleich bei dem ersten Downhill gelang dem Guide, was ihm bereits bei den zwei vorherigen Ausfahrten auf dieser Tour passiert war: Voll auf die Fresse! Trotz geschicktem Abrollen über die Schulter ist irgendwas mit meinem linken Zeigefinger passiert...
aber weiter gings im Programm: Der Gefährte Tobsn erläuterte einprägsam die geschickteste Serpentinentechnik, so dass dies kein Thema mehr auf dem Rest der Tour war.
Also weiter über kleine feine Trailabfahrten:





Nach einer folgenden "Grand Canyon"-Überquerung (was Forstfahrzeuge so alles anrichten können...tsstss) gings knackig den Nebeluphill hoch auf die Maiblumenfelsen:





Kaum oben angekommen, reichte es gerade für nen Riegel und Hinterreifenaufpumpen, weil der Gefährte Tobsn zur Weiterfahrt drängte.
Nach einem kleinen flowigen Trail und anschließendem Auf und Ab durchs Lemberger Felsenmeer folgte eine Trailschussfahrt Richtung Starkenbrunnen:





Mehrere Ab- und Auffahrten über breitere und schmalere Wege musste unbedingt noch eine kleine Jump-Einheit eingelegt werden, von deren Erfolg die folgenden Bilder zeugen:














Danach folgten ellenlange Cruising-Trails, die sich an markanten Felsenpartien langsam hoch, mal langsam wieder runterschraubten.
Der Abschluss bildete eine rasende Rolleneinheit über einen schönen abgelegenen Radweg eek die "Wäsch" hinunter zum Ausgangspunkt der Tour.

Fazit: Geile Tour, sehr angenehme Gefährten, tolle Jump-Fotos und ein angeschwollener linker Zeigefinger, der höllisch schmerzt und mit der Geflügelschere abgetrennt wird, wenn das höllische Pochen nicht bald aufhört...

Gruß
Der Optimizer - dieser Bericht wurde nur mit der rechten Hand getippt...aua..
Alle Bilder der Tour hier:http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/16834


----------



## Tobsn (1. April 2007)

Optimizer schrieb:


> ...angeschwollener linker Zeigefinger, der höllisch schmerzt und mit der Geflügelschere abgetrennt wird, wenn das höllische Pochen nicht bald aufhört...



Der Trend geht zwar zum Cuting, aber man sollte nicht jede Mode mitmachen  

Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (1. April 2007)

Also Finger-ab-Mizer. Die einen sagen so (Geflügelschere), die anderen sagen so (dran lassen). War vielleicht doch gut, dass ich nicht dabei war. Neben anderen Gründen (Wetter, ...) kommt dazu, dass ich ja immer das da:





im Rucksack mitführe. Da hätten wir das Problem gleich vor Ort erledigt.
Dem schlimmen Finger aber gute Besserung .


Kelme


----------



## Optimizer (2. April 2007)

Stand der Dinge ist nun, dass ich fast nen halben Ring Lyoner an der linken Hand hab und das Teil heut morgen mal röntgen lasse...

Gruß
Der Röntgenmizer


----------



## Tobsn (2. April 2007)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Stand der Dinge ist nun, dass ich fast nen halben Ring Lyoner an der linken Hand hab und das Teil heut morgen mal röntgen lasse...



Das heißt doch Fleeeeeeeschwurst!!!  

Bist Du Saarländer oder was?


----------



## Kelme (2. April 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Das heißt doch Fleeeeeeeschwurst!!!
> 
> Bist Du Saarländer oder was?


Der Anfang (Fleeeeeeesch) war ja schon ganz gut (zumindest für ein paar Landstriche in der Pfalz). Den Rest (wurst) üben wir aber noch mal, ja?

Fleeeeschworschd oder
Flääschworschd


Kelme - jetzt alle zusammen: *"Flääschworschd"*


----------



## Tobsn (2. April 2007)

Kelme schrieb:


> ...Kelme - jetzt alle zusammen: *"Flääschworschd"*



Fleeäschwuorcht
Fleeeschworst
Flaaischwurst
....

Wenn Du so schreist kann ich micht nicht konzentrieren. 

Mit Fremdsprachen hab ich es nicht so. Muss wohl öfters mitfahren. 
Nichts für ungut, aber bei den ersten Sätzen von Optimizer dachte ich Heinz Becker stände vor mir. Konnte mich gerade noch auf dem Rad halten.


----------



## Kelme (2. April 2007)

Ist halt schon ein "Grenzfall" wo der wohnt. Aber nett da. Feine Wege.


K.


----------



## Optimizer (2. April 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Nichts für ungut, aber bei den ersten Sätzen von Optimizer dachte ich Heinz Becker stände vor mir. Konnte mich gerade noch auf dem Rad halten.



Das ist eine absolute Beleidigung... Heinz Becker is saarlänner und isch komm aus de Palz!


----------



## Optimizer (2. April 2007)

btw... komm gerade vom Röntgen... nix gebrochen, aber Kapselriss im Fingergelenk... ich solls kühlen und stillhalten, hat jemand damit schonmal Erfahrung gemacht?!?! Weil ich will doch über Ostern wieder hier rumbiken:


----------



## Tobsn (2. April 2007)

Optimizer schrieb:


> ... aber Kapselriss im Fingergelenk... jemand damit schonmal Erfahrung gemacht?!?!



Hatt ich auch mal, dauert schon etwas. 
Bin damals einen ganzen Bikeurlaub damit rumgefahren. 
Hatte sogar was Gutes, hab mir das Einfingerbremsen angewöhnt.  

Und sein nicht so empfindlich, ich höre da keinen Unterschied ob Pfälzer oder Saarländer.  
Muss da noch mehr Erfahrungen sammeln. Bei uns fahren halt vorallem Wahlpfälzer mit.  

Auf jeden Fall gute Besserung.


----------

